# Um poema curto



## Dueño de Brucéfalo

Saludos a todos. Quisiera pedir vuestra ayuda en traducir este rima del español al portugués.

Cuando miras las estrellas,
Acuérdate de mí
Pues en cada una de ellas
Hay un beso para ti.

Además, me agredecería muchísimo si fuera possible mantener la rima. ¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## Tomby

¡Hola!
Sólo una aclaración: "poema" es masculino, dicho lo cual, el título del tema debería ser "Un poema corto".
¡Un saludo! 

Eis a minha tradução. Repare que no sou português.

_Quando olhas as estrelas, _
_Lembra-te de mim _
_Pois em cada uma delas _
_Há um beijo para ti._

No português do Brasil pode haver algumas pequenas variações, mas os nativos, ora de Portugal, ora do Brasil, darão as opiniões ou sugestões pertinentes. 
Um abraço! 
TT.


----------



## Dueño de Brucéfalo

Pues muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Lamento que no siempre entiendo el portugués escrito.


----------



## Tomby

Dueño de Brucéfalo said:


> Pues muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Lamento que no siempre entiendo el portugués escrito.


No te preocupes, a mí me pasa lo mismo muchas más veces de lo que parece.
¡Ya quisiera yo conocer el inglés como tu sabes el español y el portugués!
¡Saludos, amigo!
TT.


----------



## Alentugano

Dueño de Brucéfalo said:


> Pues muchas gracias por tu ayuda. Lamento que no siempre entiendo el portugués escrito.


 
Hola,

mira, lo correcto es _"u*m* poema c*u*rto"_ o entonces _"um pequeno poema"._

La traducción de Tombatossals esta (está?) muy buena!

Saludos.


----------



## Outsider

Alentugano said:


> La traducción de Tombatossals esta (está?) muy buena!


Igual que en portugués. 
Coincido con usted en cuanto a la tradución: está perfecta.


----------



## Alentugano

Outsider said:


> Igual que en portugués.
> Coincido con usted en cuanto a la tradución: está perfecta.


 
Gracias, Out, pero creo que _tradu*c*ción,_ con la doble _*c*_, no tiene error!

Otra cosa, se escribe "lo correcto es" o "el correcto es"?
Y la hache (?) invertida, cómo la hago?

Por favor, corrijam esta tentativa de escrever em espanhol.


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Hola.

Bueno sí, las variaciones al pasar al portugués brasileño influirán mucho en la rima del poema, pues sólo el uso de la tercera persona es determinate. 

Tanto así que mire como quedaría:

_"Quando olha as estrelas_
_se lembre de mim_
_Pois em cada uma delas_
_há um beijo para você"_ 

No sé, de repente los brasileños traen algo más correcto, pero sabe también es cuestión de sentarse un rato y buscar una palabra que rime con "você", pues para hacer la diferencia la presencia de éste debe darse.


----------



## Outsider

Alentugano said:


> Gracias, Out, pero creo que _tradu*c*ción,_ con la doble _*c*_, no tiene error!


¡Ups, tiene razón! Mis disculpas.


----------



## olivinha

Alentugano said:


> Otra cosa, se escribe "lo correcto es" o "el correcto es"?


Oi, Alentugano.
Lo correcto es decir _lo correcto_.


----------



## Joca

Dueño de Brucéfalo said:


> Saludos a todos. Quisiera pedir vuestra ayuda en traducir este rima del español al portugués.
> 
> Cuando miras las estrellas,
> Acuérdate de mí
> Pues en cada una de ellas
> Hay un beso para ti.
> 
> Además, me agredecería muchísimo si fuera possible mantener la rima. ¡Muchas gracias!


 
Yo lo diría así:

Quando olhares as estrelas,
Recorda-te de mim,
Pois em cada uma delas
Há um beijo para ti. 

JC


----------



## Outsider

É uma tradução possível, Joca, e é certo que soa mais coloquial, mas repare que o equivalente espanhol a _quando olhares_ não é normalmente _cuando miras_, mas sim _cuando mires_.


----------



## joaosilva

La traduCción de Tombatossals está perfecta.
Aunque yo también, como se ha dicho, preferiria el primer verso en Subjuntivo (en los dos idiomas).
Tanto "lo correcto es" como "el correcto es" son correctos, dependiendo de qué se quiera decir...


----------



## Vanda

Sobre teclado e pontuações, posts transferidos para cá.


----------



## Joca

Outsider said:


> É uma tradução possível, Joca, e é certo que soa mais coloquial, mas repare que o equivalente espanhol a _quando olhares_ não é normalmente _cuando miras_, mas sim _cuando mires_.


 
Você está certo, Outsider: "cuando miras" traduz-se por "quando olhas" e "cuando mires" por "quando olhares". Mas, por causa do Imperativo na segunda linha, não faz muito sentido dizer "quando olhas". Pensei que poderia ter sido um erro de digitação (_miras_ em lugar de _mires_), daí a minha opção.


----------



## spielenschach

AGORA RIMANDO:

_Quando olhas as estrelas, 
Lembra-te de mim _
_Pois em cada uma delas _
_Um beijo pró meu jasmim!._


----------



## Outsider

Muito bem!


----------



## spielenschach

Palmas:Big Grin


----------



## Dueño de Brucéfalo

spielenschach said:


> AGORA RIMANDO:
> 
> _Quando olhas as estrelas,
> Lembra-te de mim _
> _Pois em cada uma delas _
> _Um beijo pró meu jasmim!._




Ah, y ¿en español que quiere decir?


----------



## Mangato

No estoy completamente de acuerdo con Joao Silva. El artículo a utilizar correctamenete es el *neutro lo*.  Lo correcto.

Unicamente si se hace referencia a una palabra anterior ese utiliza el a
Ejemplo: 

_Utiliza ambos términos,  per el(término) correcto es..._

No sé si he sabido explicar


----------



## spielenschach

Dueño de Brucéfalo said:


> Ah, y ¿en español que quiere decir?


Cuando miras las estrellas,
Acuérdate de mí
Pues en cada una de ellas
Hay un beso para mi jazmn. [ha un beso para mí amor, para tí]


----------

